# Toro Push mower running rich



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a toro push mower. It will start up but, it pushes black smoke out and basickly sounds like a riding mower when you have it on choke, the carb has like a red straw type thing coming from it and if you cover that with your finger for a few seconds it will run good. I need some help i took the plastic jet from the middle of the carb out and replaced those o-rings, i need some help thanks for your time


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

May be time to take the carburetor down and give it a thorough cleaning.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah i took the cab off and cleaned it good


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well it sounds like your getting too much fuel. Is the bowl nut seating good, this is where the main jet is located, and perhaps fuel is flowing around this and not just through the metering jet. The air bleed may be plugged causing it to run rich. Did you pull the primer bulb and clean out in there?


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

no i havent taken the primer bulb off and cleaned their i will try that next thanks


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

Is the air filter soaked with oil or fuel ?


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

It looks the run rich with the filter on or off, i took off the primer bulb and cleaned back their, i started it and it ran good for alittle, when it runs ruff if you hold the primer bulb in it will run smooth


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Numbers, need the numbers off the engine.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

ill get the numbers off the engine tommorow thanks


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is the engine info

Tecumseh engine

Family- 4TPXS.1951BC

195 CC thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

small engine said:


> Here is the engine info
> 
> Tecumseh engine
> 
> ...


O.K., I guess I needed to be a little more specific. Need the model and serial number for the engine, should be on the same tag where you got the numbers you posted.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

That was the only numbers that i could find


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

I just went back out to look at it and found the number, i had to take off the engine cover.

Model # lv195ea

Spec # 362003b

Dom # 04266ja1909


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

a dirty air bleed, damaged main jet or nozzle, float out of adjustment perhaps. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## small engine (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------

